

CSS Equivalent of Prototype? - thinkingserious
http://www.thinkingserious.com/2007/10/13/css-equivelant-of-prototype/
One of our programmers had the following comment in a recent Subversion commit: "Verified to display correctly with IE6, IE7, FF Ubuntu, FF, Galeon, Konqueror". Sigh... don't you hate when you have to do that? Frameworks like Prototype and Symfony has made development life much easier, but sadly CSS cross browser hell still brings the pain. So I ask, can some brave master-hacker create a Prototype/Symfony like framework for us poor CSS/HTML programmers?
======
ed
There are actually quite a few CSS frameworks out there, just none which
provide the tools the author asks for. As someone mentioned in the comments,
YUI Grids provides much of the desired functionality. Another which comes to
mind is Blueprint, a typographical layout framework.

------
mtw
i use the blueprint framework, which also takes care of typography btw. it's
great, well-structured, and I encourage everyone to take a look at it

~~~
mhartl
I recently converted my personal site to Blueprint, and found it quite nice. I
did have to hack it a bit, but at least it's hackable.

Blueprint is best for layouts with columns of fixed width. For a layout with a
variable-width content area, you might want to take a look at
<http://alistapart.com/articles/holygrail>.

